# Minor Change in DeX



## NiteMaire (Apr 2, 2022)

Icons within DeX have changed.  Now, it's a blue circle with the following letters:  "M" - Managed, "AR" - Affiliated, "DA" DeX Affiliate, and "DP" - DeX Partner.  I recall the DA/DP having the "D" in the middle with a red (?) circle above it.  I don't recall being able to differentiate between DA and DP before the change (same icon).  I like the new look.  I seem to recall it said "Diamond Managed" before (could be mistaken).  I wonder what other changes are just around the corner.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 3, 2022)

What icons show up for the HGVC resorts?


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 3, 2022)

Eric B said:


> What icons show up for the HGVC resorts?


Great question; don't know why I didn't think to look!
DP: DestinationXchange Partner.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 3, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## escanoe (Jul 9, 2022)

Is there a typical time of the year when annual changes in DeX fees and policies are announced and the guide is updated?


----------

